# Engineering jobs in South East Asia



## Billybear (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone know much about engineering jobs in South East Asia? Such as how easy it is to get one for a British guy? Pay? Need a degree and if so does it matter on which uni it is from?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Billybear said:


> Does anyone know much about engineering jobs in South East Asia? Such as how easy it is to get one for a British guy? Pay? Need a degree and if so does it matter on which uni it is from?



You don't mention what field of engineering you are looking at.

I may be worthwhile looking at 

Expat Engineering Jobs


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You might also like to look at our own forum 

Overseas Jobs - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------



## Billybear (Sep 23, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> You don't mention what field of engineering you are looking at.
> 
> I may be worthwhile looking at
> 
> ...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

My nephew is on his way next month to work for Qantas as an airframe engineer on a temporary contract.

You could try this site. Aircraft Engineer Jobs | AircraftEngineers.com


----------



## Billybear (Sep 23, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> My nephew is on his way next month to work for Qantas as an airframe engineer on a temporary contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks but do you happen to know if he needed a degree for it and if so what uni was it?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Billybear said:


> siobhanwf said:
> 
> 
> > My nephew is on his way next month to work for Qantas as an airframe engineer on a temporary contract.
> ...


----------



## Billybear (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay this information has been very helpful thanks a lot!


----------

